# SWAP non utilizzata...

## Tùrin_Mormegil

volevo sapere perchè accidenti la mia Gentoo non usufruisce del gb di swap che le concedo  :Sad: 

top dice:

```
Mem:   1026352k total,  1000640k used,    25712k free,    94452k buffers

Swap:   908704k total,        0k used,   908704k free,   736532k cached

```

in questo caso ha 25mb di ram libera, ma ci sono casi in cui la ram vuota è 5mb e di swap non ne usa nemmeno un goccio...  :Shocked: 

----------

## mc619

Perchè il kernel di linux prima di andare in swap usa tutta la ram che può...Ma nn vedo dove sia il problema... al massimo riduci della metà lo swap file,, con 1 giga di ram nn è così necessario......

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ok, ma a quanto ho capito teroicamente il kernel dorebbe lasciarsi un po' di spazio come tampone per quando apri una nuova applicazione e quindi dovrebbe spostare i files in ram meno utilizzati sulla swap... il discorso è che 5mb come tampone mi sembrano pochi e la swap non la utilizza manco morto, quindi sto cercando di capire se c'è un problema  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> il discorso è che 5mb come tampone mi sembrano pochi

 

Infatti i 5M sono di memoria libera.

Il tampone é invece memoria occupata...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   il discorso è che 5mb come tampone mi sembrano pochi 
> 
> Infatti i 5M sono di memoria libera.
> 
> Il tampone é invece memoria occupata...

 

questa non l'ho capita: forse ho capito male io, ma il tampone non è quella parte di ram che viene destinata ad un uso futuro della suddetta per le nuove apps o per apps che ne chiedono ancora?   :Shocked:  confusione mentale   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il kernel di Linux usa tutta la ram come cache per tutte le applicazioni che usi

Tale cache viene cancellata solo in caso di bisogno, altrimenti viene lasciata lì nel caso ne potesse avere bisogno un'applicazione (invece di doverla ricaricare)

Se a Linux dai 1 giga di ram dopo un po' ti accorgerai che viene tutta usata. La memoria non utilizzata del resto è memoria inutile quindi non capisco il vantaggio di liberarla ogni volta

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> questa non l'ho capita: forse ho capito male io, ma il tampone non è quella parte di ram che viene destinata ad un uso futuro 

 

Si, ma siccome é "destinata ad uso futuro" risulta essere allocata (in quanto é effettivamente allocata e di proprietà del kernel)

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ok, ho capito  :Very Happy:  grazie cazzantonio e randomaze  :Smile:  quindi direi che quei 900mb di swap li posso anche piallare bellamente  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> ok, ho capito  grazie cazzantonio e randomaze  quindi direi che quei 900mb di swap li posso anche piallare bellamente 

 

Beh, qualcosina lo lascere comunque.... non si sa mai  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

hem hem... troppo tardi  :Smile:  sto provando reiser4  :Razz:  ciao

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> hem hem... troppo tardi  sto provando reiser4  ciao

 

 *Quote:*   

> * Topic for #gentoo-amd64 is: The Gentoo/AMD64 Channel (amd64.gentoo.org, gentoo-wiki.com/Amd64) | Read http://tinyurl.com/374h2 before asking questions. | Latest LiveCD: 2004.3-r1 | Latest Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9 or hardened-dev-sources-2.6.7-r16 | Report Successful Builds: http://tinyurl.com/5yjrg | AMD64: sizeof(void *) DOES MATTER | reiser4 is the devil's own filesystem... it's -evil-
> 
> * Topic for #gentoo-amd64 set by jhuebel at Fri Dec  3 20:50:46 2004

 

Buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

lo so, ma tanto è una partizione da 900mb su cui metterò dati di poca rilevanza, giusto per vedere quanto frulla  :Smile: 

----------

## saxtro

```

bash-2.05b# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        905308     903372       1936          0       8520     731660

-/+ buffers/cache:     163192     742116

Swap:       506008       2224     503784

```

anche io ho 1gb di memoria, perchè me ne segna meno che a Tùrin_Mormegil?

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma se hai l'82% della ram libera...

con un giga di ram mi stuposco che tu senta la necessità di mettere anche la swap

----------

## mtto

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> con un giga di ram mi stuposco che tu senta la necessità di mettere anche la swap

 

ciao! io non sono così ricco di ram, ho 512mb però anche io ho la swap quasi inutilizzata: credi che farei meglio a recuperare qualcuno di quei 512MB di swap? Ce ne stanno di mp3 là dentro!!!   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## gaffiere

beh con 1Gb di ram linux è bello che a posto! ovvio dipende che cosa ci si deve fare, ma sinceramente una sola volta ho visto riempire tutta la ram: era un programma scritto da me che entrava in loop sul calcolo della FFT. altrimenti mai. quasi piena durante alcuni rendering ma MAI e ripeto MAI piena. e la swap se ne stà bella bella lì (ad aspettare il prossimo loop di un mio programma  :Smile:  )

see ya

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Ce ne stanno di mp3 là dentro!!!  

 

Per risolvere suddetto problema mi sono regalato un iPod a natale...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

troppo voluminoso l'ipod.... io prenderò una chiavetta usb acer da 512mb  :Razz: 

----------

## Trust No One

come mai ho 1gb di ram è facendo top ne segna solo 900mb ?

la swap è sempre vuota

ho notato che compilando l'occupazione di memoria sale a700mb e rotti..sarà il MAKEOPTS="-j3" ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mtto wrote:*   

> credi che farei meglio a recuperare qualcuno di quei 512MB di swap?

 

Per un po' sono stato senza swap (512m ram) e non ho avuto assolutamente problemi

Solo una volta sono riuscito ad impegnare un po' la swap aprendo tutto quello che potevo aprire e compilando contemporaneamente

----------

## randomaze

Sinceramente io lascerei la swap e cercherei di utilizzare la "RAM in eccesso" in modo più interessante.

----------

## Trust No One

ed io da tonto utente di windows ho una swap di 2.5gb  :Sad: 

c'è modo di ridimensionare la root ? è in reiserfs ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma come sono messe le tue partizioni?

----------

## Trust No One

non sono a casa in questo momento, cmq ho destinato a windows le prime 2 partizioni: una primaria attiva con il S.O e una primaria estesa contenente : 2 partizioni ntfs di 80gb in totale e 3 partizioni per linux; 200mb per /boot ,23gb per / , e il "restante" ( 2.5gb ) per la swap

/dev/hde1 40gb xp ntfs

/dev/hde2 estesa di 120gb

/dev/hde3 70 gb ntfs

/dev/hde4 15gb ntfs

/dev/hde5 200mb /boot reiserfs

/dev/hde6 23gb / reiserfs

/dev/hde7 swap

i numeri delle partizioni non sono questi cmq lo è l'ordine

posso "ammazzare" la swap per ingrandire la root?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> posso "ammazzare" la swap per ingrandire la root?

 

Si penso sia possibile

----------

## gutter

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> ed io da tonto utente di windows ho una swap di 2.5gb 
> 
> c'è modo di ridimensionare la root ? è in reiserfs ...

 

Io prima mi farei un bel backup   :Wink: 

----------

## Trust No One

ma facendo il boot dal livecd e utilizzando resize_reiserfs ? ( il tool magari si chiama diversamente in gentoo )

----------

## gutter

Il tool si chiama allo stesso modo  :Smile:  non dipendendo dalla distro che usi.

Se fai un resize e le cose vanno male perdi tutto. Almeno se ha un baskup puoi ripristinare lo stato precedente al resize.

----------

## Trust No One

eggia , grazie del consiglio vedrò di farcela   :Wink: 

----------

## Wise

per il problema che ti vengono riconosciuti "solo" 900MB di ram

prova a vedere se nella configurazione del kernel in:

Processor type and features->High Memory Support

hai l'opzione settata a 4GB... se no allora e' quello altrmenti non so...

----------

## Cerberos86

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io prima mi farei un bel backup  

 

Direi che è d'obbligo prima di un'operazione del genere...  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

Turin, io ho la tua stessa config e nemmeno io uso mai swap... nn vado mai oltre i 200 mega di ram utilizzati... mai visto piena la swap nemmeno per un briciolo, salgo a 800mega di ram occupata solo con hl2  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda reiser, su amd64 e' sconsigliato fortemente... Poi fai tu. Buon natale!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skakz

ho provato a mettere sotto sforzo il mio pc

AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2500+ @2900+

512 mega di ram

faccio partire ut2004 (o una valanga di applicazioni e finestre) e con top vedo:

```

top - 18:00:36 up 32 min,  5 users,  load average: 0.59, 0.66, 0.46

Tasks:  89 total,   1 running,  88 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 21.0% us,  3.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 73.7% id,  0.2% wa,  0.8% hi,  0.6% si

Mem:    514764k total,   510660k used,     4104k free,    23844k buffers

Swap:   617360k total,        0k used,   617360k free,   238292k cached

```

secondo voi è normale?

neanche un misero k dei 632 mega di swap utilizzati. Sembra che preferisca andare a scatti piuttosto che utilizzare la swap...

----------

## gutter

Non capisco che problemi hai  :Wink: 

Se non accede alo swap non è meglio  :Question: 

----------

## skakz

no perchè va a scatti ed è lento

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> no perchè va a scatti ed è lento

 

Non penso dipenda dallo swap. Prova a vedere se hai problemi con l'accelerazione 3D.

----------

## skakz

ho risolto formattando e reinizializzando ( se si può dire  :Shocked:  )  la partizione swap.

(il 3d era ok..)

```

top - 18:52:29 up  1:24,  4 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.16, 0.31

Tasks:  82 total,   1 running,  81 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 11.3% us,  1.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 85.4% id,  1.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.3% si

Mem:    514764k total,   510756k used,     4008k free,    73300k buffers

Swap:   617360k total,     6460k used,   610900k free,   211932k cached

```

----------

